# Greetings Fellow Techies!



## ihitwithstix (Apr 15, 2016)

So, I've been asked to introduce myself to the forum. I'm currently the FOH sound/light/everything else plus stage manager for a local, soon to be touring regionally "country" band. I taught myself how to program DMX a few years ago, and am still learning all of the ins and outs. My first love is sound, but I'm rapidly becoming enchanted by the possibilities of lighting. As of now, budget and time won't allow for a huge production, although the band is working towards that. My current rig consists of a Chauvet Obey 70, a couple of small Intimidator series movers, and a few random cheapo LED PARS. So far, I've done okay with this, but the band and I really want to take our shows to the next level. One of the venues we play frequently just upgraded their entire system. They're using an Avolites Pearl console and six ADJ movers, plus a few light bars. Although I did not program the board, here's a sample of what the outcome was when I got the chance to play around:

(yeah I know, that's NOT a country song. That's how we roll.) Anyway, I'd love feedback, tips, critical analysis, etc. I truly appreciate any and all feedback, unless its coming through the speakers. Ha!


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're touring regionally, I'd say you're still going to be playing with whatever each venue gives you. But I'm really guessing more than anything.
Yeah, your band is playing a RATM song...but I've worked Collin Raye a few times and they finished with a rendition of Zepplin's "Rock and Roll" that went at a pace that almost killed his bass player. I'd say it's more common than a lotta people think.


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks What Rigger! About half of the venues we've played have had adequate systems, enough for me to throw together something that resembles a plotted show. For the remainder, I've either used my system entirely or as augmentation. Wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a PC based controller? Is there one that is clearly is a price for performance leader? The band is willing to invest in something to give our show a bit more continuity.


----------



## dbaxter (Apr 17, 2016)

A place to start for PC based control is the web page for either Enttec or DMXKing as they have a list of various packages for both Windows and Mac hosts. You will need to get one of their USB - DMX interfaces, of course. Most have free trial periods so you can check them out. Some are more DJ oriented, which may be what you need, while others are more theater, cue list, directed. But you can try for yourself.


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 17, 2016)

dbaxter said:


> A place to start for PC based control is the web page for either Enttec or DMXKing as they have a list of various packages for both Windows and Mac hosts. You will need to get one of their USB - DMX interfaces, of course. Most have free trial periods so you can check them out. Some are more DJ oriented, which may be what you need, while others are more theater, cue list, directed. But you can try for yourself.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting your use of techie. Here is what others think: http://www.onstageblog.com/columns/2016/4/16/yes-techie-is-an-offensive-term I think they are overly sensitive and have never been at all offended by the term, which I sometimes use to describe myself.


----------



## robartsd (Apr 18, 2016)

I see "techie" as a term used primarily by non-technical people to refer to technical people. Most often the non-technical people who use the term don't understand technical things well enough to distinguish between different levels and/or disciplines. Offensiveness of the term is based on the attitude of the people who use it.


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 18, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Interesting your use of techie. Here is what others think: http://www.onstageblog.com/columns/2016/4/16/yes-techie-is-an-offensive-term I think they are overly sensitive and have never been at all offended by the term, which I sometimes use to describe myself.


My nickname is "Fader Monkey", which some also seem to find offensive, but it seems to suit me.


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 18, 2016)

robartsd said:


> I see "techie" as a term used primarily by non-technical people to refer to technical people. Most often the non-technical people who use the term don't understand technical things well enough to distinguish between different levels and/or disciplines. Offensiveness of the term is based on the attitude of the people who use it.


Agreed. I love it when someone comes to the desk during a show and starts asking "Do you really know what all of these buttons do?" :-/


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Apr 18, 2016)

ihitwithstix said:


> Agreed. I love it when someone comes to the desk during a show and starts asking "Do you really know what all of these buttons do?" :-/



And then of course they point to a random button or knob and go "well then what does this do"


----------



## Goatman (Apr 19, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> And then of course they point to a random button or knob and go "well then what does this do"



"That's the Pneumatic Illumination Adjustment Apparatus. It's used when you need a high-pressured light to turn on."


----------



## JohnD (Apr 19, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> And then of course they point to a random button or knob and go "well then what does this do"


I suppose if you are at the sound desk you explain that that is the suck knob.


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 19, 2016)

JohnD said:


> I suppose if you are at the sound desk you explain that that is the suck knob.


I usually launch into a highly technical explanation. "That is a low-mid frequency attenuation device" or some such BS. They usually leave after that.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 19, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Interesting your use of techie. Here is what others think: http://www.onstageblog.com/columns/2016/4/16/yes-techie-is-an-offensive-term I think they are overly sensitive and have never been at all offended by the term, which I sometimes use to describe myself.



Actually, I was doing something I don't often do: just keepin' my yap shut. I just want to see more unconventional song choices from these guys.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 20, 2016)

When I read the word "Techie" in the title of this thread I assumed you were a high school student. Most of us move on to a more professional sounding job description later on. I wouldn't go so far as to call it offensive, but I worked hard for many years to earn the right to be called a T.D. When someone calls me a "techie" I feel like all that work is being ignored and I'm being reduced to the same basic skills I had at 15. 

By the way welcome to the Booth! There are all kinds of great people you can meet here who may become great friends or business contacts all over the world. Two nights ago my wife and I had the pleasure of hanging out with one of my CB buddies for a couple hours while on vacation. We had amazing behind the scenes access to one of the world's greatest shows, an opportunity we would never have had without CB. You never know who you are going to meet or where a conversation here may lead. So don't be shy, stay an active part of the conversation!


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Apr 20, 2016)

gafftaper said:


> When I read the word "Techie" in the title of this thread I assumed you were a high school student. Most of us move on to a more professional sounding job description later on. I wouldn't go so far as to call it offensive, but I worked hard for many years to earn the right to be called a T.D. When someone calls me a "techie" I feel like all that work is being ignored and I'm being reduced to the same basic skills I had at 15.



As a high school student, most of us refer to each other as techies. In a HS theatre environment, I feel it is perfectly fine to be called a techie. BUT, when I do professional work outside of school (majority of shows I do) I don't refer to myself or like to be referred to as a techie. I assume a more professional tittle.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 20, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> As a high school student, most of us refer to each other as techies. In a HS theatre environment, I feel it is perfectly fine to be called a techie. BUT, when I do professional work outside of school (majority of shows I do) I don't refer to myself or like to be referred to as a techie. I assume a more professional tittle.



Personallly, I always try to negotiate to be listed in any credits as some type of "Overlord". I'll let you all know when I'm successful. So far....no.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 20, 2016)

Early in my lighting career i chose to be known as "Lord of the Lumens", I even had a shirt AND hardhat made up.
These days I am leaning towards "designated boffin".


----------



## ihitwithstix (Apr 20, 2016)

gafftaper said:


> When I read the word "Techie" in the title of this thread I assumed you were a high school student. Most of us move on to a more professional sounding job description later on. I wouldn't go so far as to call it offensive, but I worked hard for many years to earn the right to be called a T.D. When someone calls me a "techie" I feel like all that work is being ignored and I'm being reduced to the same basic skills I had at 15.
> 
> By the way welcome to the Booth! There are all kinds of great people you can meet here who may become great friends or business contacts all over the world. Two nights ago my wife and I had the pleasure of hanging out with one of my CB buddies for a couple hours while on vacation. We had amazing behind the scenes access to one of the world's greatest shows, an opportunity we would never have had without CB. You never know who you are going to meet or where a conversation here may lead. So don't be shy, stay an active part of the conversation!


Thanke gafftaper! I intend to be fairly active. I am years past my high school stage stuff, but still a relative newb when it come to lighting. Looking forward to the interactions in CB!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 20, 2016)

We have several guys around here who are playing with theater later in life for the first time. If I remember correctly @sk8rsdad is someone who got involved in theater for his midlife crisis.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 20, 2016)

Nope. I lit my first main stage show at 12.


----------



## ihitwithstix (May 28, 2016)

What Rigger? said:


> Actually, I was doing something I don't often do: just keepin' my yap shut. I just want to see more unconventional song choices from these guys.


Here's one that we like to close our shows with on occasion.


----------

